# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  How to download the nokia firmware with the Nokia Data Package Manager

## mohamed73

If you want to download the firmware by the old version الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] you can open the application and make it in “Online mode”, then you can enter the “Product type” and “Product code”[must enter!!!], you can find the Product code in Google search.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 If you want to use the new version, you can download the Edited version in الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
but you still need enter the “Product type” and “Product code”[must enter!!!]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

